# Border Collie puppy



## Cameron (Jun 28, 2021)

My border collie puppy - Mickey - and I are adjusting to live together.  I figured i would need something to give me a routine in retirement so starting with a puppy to do that.   He's 6 months old now and full of energy when awake.   At 62 i have to manage my energy a bit more .  We were running every morning in the better weather but way to humid at the moment in ontario but nothing like out west.   He definitely has the working dog traits so would like to get a few sheep for him to manage but will see.   At the chewing stage and I seem to be his go to !  however lots of bones from the local grocer !


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 28, 2021)

How they got their name, they used to watch/herd Collie Sheep.


----------



## Devi (Jun 28, 2021)

Cameron said:


> He definitely has the working dog traits so would like to get a few sheep for him to manage but will see.   At the chewing stage and I seem to be his go to !  however lots of bones from the local grocer !


Do you ... have room for sheep?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 28, 2021)

What's his name?  We want some pictures...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

I made the mistake of getting a Border Collie when my daughter was around 4 years old. We really don't have the space for a Collie to run as much as they need to to expend energy, and of course when out in the garden, and having working dog traits , she ( the BC) would try and round my DD up, and when daughter wouldn't comply she would nip at her hands  and legs drawing blood!

My fault for not doing more research so with a heavy heart we had to find her a new home..


----------



## Cameron (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi
Border Collie puppy is  now a bit over 6 months.   We are learning to figure each other out !  and yes he does at times like to herd me, trying to nip and direct me.  more play than anything at this point.   Just has a friggin strong jaw and big adult teeth, thank fully way less sharp than those baby teeth.    I have 10 acres and will fence in some permanent areas and electric moveable fencing to have a few sheep to give him a job and lamb chops for me.    They may great companions and become quite attached I find .    I think I will look at finding a dog daycare for socialization once in a while and chance for me to get into some lumber and hardware stores while he plays


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

Cameron said:


> Hi
> Border Collie puppy is  now a bit over 6 months.   We are learning to figure each other out !  and yes he does at times like to herd me, trying to nip and direct me.  more play than anything at this point.   Just has a friggin strong jaw and big adult teeth, thank fully way less sharp than those baby teeth.    I have 10 acres and will fence in some permanent areas and electric moveable fencing to have a few sheep to give him a job and lamb chops for me.    They may great companions and become quite attached I find .    I think I will look at finding a dog daycare for socialization once in a while and chance for me to get into some lumber and hardware stores while he plays


he looks like he's very intelligent and ready for work... bless him..  Border collies need constant mental stimulation, so if you can get that for him, he'll be a very happy dog...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2021)

Cameron said:


> Hi
> Border Collie puppy is  now a bit over 6 months.   We are learning to figure each other out !  and yes he does at times like to herd me, trying to nip and direct me.  more play than anything at this point.   Just has a friggin strong jaw and big adult teeth, thank fully way less sharp than those baby teeth.    I have 10 acres and will fence in some permanent areas and electric moveable fencing to have a few sheep to give him a job and lamb chops for me.    They may great companions and become quite attached I find .    I think I will look at finding a dog daycare for socialization once in a while and chance for me to get into some lumber and hardware stores while he plays


He's cute!  Nice that you have some property for him, he'll have a great life there with you, if you can add some sheep, that's fantastic!  When I've seen them at the off leash dog park, for their entire walks they focused on the owner, fetched a ball or frisbee, then anxiously waited for the next throw.  They ignored the other people and dogs in the park.  Have fun with him, socializing at day care is a good idea!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2021)

He's a beautiful boy. My daughter's Corgi used to try to herd people, but rarely does it anymore (she's 5). I think it's a good idea to get a few sheep to keep your boy happy.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 4, 2021)

Your pup is cute and I can relate to the high activity level since I have one too. However, I do not recommend getting sheep for him to chase unless you can have him (and you) properly trained so as to not traumatize the sheep. 

This morning I took my pup out to run on my property.  I saw two baby deer spot us as we were walking out.  They jumped over the fence to safety and ran into the bushes. I figured all was well, the deer had left and momma was probably with them. So I let the dog off leash.  He ran over to the fence and then here came momma deer jumping back over the fence chasing my dog. It was a standoff for a second. I'm going to have to be more careful.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 5, 2021)

Yes proper training is hugely important.   Slowly working on whistle training and we do a bit of training with someone who has sheep and participates in the dog herding events up here.

Same here with deer.   Sometimes the wildlife don't seem to go far enough away.   Problem with some dogs they will take them down especially the young ones .  And of course lots of coyotes around sometimes a bit too close for comfort !


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 5, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> How they got their name, they used to watch/herd Collie Sheep.


They round up chickens very well too.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I made the mistake of getting a Border Collie when my daughter was around 4 years old. We really don't have the space for a Collie to run as much as they need to to expend energy, and of course when out in the garden, and having working dog traits , she ( the BC) would try and round my DD up, and when daughter wouldn't comply she would nip at her hands  and legs drawing blood!
> 
> My fault for not doing more research so with a heavy heart we had to find her a new home..


Yup, getting them to stop drawing blood seems to be hard for the herding breeds.  I suppose it’s because they have to nip the cattle and sheep hard to get their attention.  I miss Bella but I don’t miss getting nipped.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 5, 2021)

Marley is 1/2 Border Collie and 1/2 German Shepherd.  What a great combination.  She has the sweetist disposition of any dog I've ever owned.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks for posting the pic - what a beautiful pupper...


----------



## Cameron (Jul 5, 2021)

She's a great looking girl.  Sounds like she has a wonderful disposition. Great to have around as we continue our journey
cheers


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 5, 2021)

Cameron, you will love Mickey more and more each day.  They are terrific dogs and when they age, they simply become pets and want to be loved.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 6, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Cameron, you will love Mickey more and more each day.  They are terrific dogs and when they age, they simply become pets and want to be loved.


Thanks LewKat !   A lot of work initially with a puppy but in a year or so will be a relaxed time.  I've been a lone for a while now after the ex moved on, so having the dog around is great .  Just happy to be hanging out with me


----------

